# Ubuntu und SSD - Trimbefehl vorhanden?



## klaerchen (17. März 2011)

Hallöchen!

Nachdem ich im Internet leider zum Teil sehr komplizierte Antworten gefunden (Trimbefehl manuell ausführen) und ich keinen blassen Schimmer von Kernels usw. habe, möchte ich gerne wissen, ob das neue Ubuntu (10.04 LTS) den Trimbefehl von hause aus beherrscht.

Im deutschen Ubuntu-Forum habe ich leider auf Anhieb nichts konkretes gefunden.

Schonmal danke im Voraus!

Klärchen


----------



## FetteNase (17. März 2011)

Seit Kernel 2.6.33 wird Trim unterstützt. Da Ubuntu 10.04 auf den Kernel 2.6.32 setzt, denke ich mal "nein, kein Trim für Ubuntu 10.04!".

Quelle: Linux 2 6 33 - Linux Kernel Newbies


----------



## klaerchen (17. März 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Welche Ubuntu- oder Kubuntu-Version würdest Du mir empfehlen?


----------



## FetteNase (17. März 2011)

Ich nutze noch immer Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, wie du auch. ;0) Aber ich habe auch keine SSD. Evtl. das aktuellste 10.10 (Kernel 2.6.35) oder wenn es nicht eilig ist, auf 11.04 (ca. 28. April) warten.


----------



## klaerchen (17. März 2011)

Also im Moment habe ich noch kein Ubuntu. Habe es gestern nur mal auf meinem Laptop ausprobiert (Live-CD) - Bin somit ein absoluter Neuling.   Aber für den Mobilen ist's eh nicht, sondern für einen Zweit-PC. 
Dann werd' ich wohl 10.10, oder wie von Dir vorgeschlagen, 11.04 benutzen.

Aber gut zu wissen, woran man ist. Sonst hätte ich eine SSD ohne Trim betrieben und mich über den Leistungsverlust o.ä. gewundert.


----------



## FetteNase (17. März 2011)

Für den weiteren Verlauf lege ich dir auch die Community "ubuntuusers.de" ans Herz. Ich glaube das ist auch die größte deutsche Community, welche sich mit Ubuntu befasst. Auf jeden Fall find' ich die klasse!! :0)


----------



## Bauer87 (17. März 2011)

klaerchen schrieb:


> Aber gut zu wissen, woran man ist. Sonst hätte ich eine SSD ohne Trim betrieben und mich über den Leistungsverlust o.ä. gewundert.


 
Solange man nicht oft riesige Daten Speichert und löscht, merkt man keinen Leistungsverlust. Habe seit 18 Monaten Ubuntu auf ner SSD und Trim lange aus. Die Leistung aber hat sich nicht merklich verändert. Mit Ubuntu 10.10 habe ich Trim dann aber eingeschaltet und noch einige manuelle Optimierungen unternommen. Darauf gab es schon einen Sprung nach Vorn bei der Bootzeit, was allerdings auch einfach an der neuen Version liegen kann.


----------



## klaerchen (17. März 2011)

@FetteNase
Da hatte ich als erstes gesucht, aber die Suchfunktion hat da nichts rausbekommen. Vielleicht habe ich auch falsch gesucht...
Werde mich die Tage mal anmelden.

@Bauer87
Muß man das manuell einstellen? Ich interessiere mich nur für Ubuntu und Co., weil's kostenlos ist. Selber noch irgendwas tippen, einrichten oder sonstwas tun, neee...!


----------



## riedochs (17. März 2011)

Ich führe Trim derzeit von Hand aus. Mit hdparm ab Version 9.3 geht das per wiper.sh


----------



## Bauer87 (18. März 2011)

klaerchen schrieb:


> Muß man das manuell einstellen? Ich interessiere mich nur für Ubuntu und Co., weil's kostenlos ist. Selber noch irgendwas tippen, einrichten oder sonstwas tun, neee...!


 
Man MUSS das nicht manuell machen. Aber man kann durch manuelle Optimierung bei Linux sehr viel Leistung gewinnen. (Mein Liebstes Beispiel: Habe damals Quake 4 mit maximalen Details auf nem Rechner gespielt, der die Windows-Minimalanforderungen nicht erfüllt hat. Sowas geht aber wirklich nur mit massiver händischer Optimierung.) Wenn man nichts manuell einstellt, bleibt Linux fast so lahm wie Windows.

Das wäre dann auch ein guter Grund für Linux. Und dann vielleicht, dass Linux in Netzwerken besser funktioniert oder dass Software-Entwicklung unter Linux einfacher ist, man besser Arbeiten kann, wenn man auf massives Multitasking steht. Zudem sieht Linux mit nem aktuellen Desktop sehr schick aus. Lizenzkosten sind der vielleicht schlechteste Grund, sich dafür zu interessieren. Wenn es dein einziger sein sollte: Lass es bleiben.


----------



## Jimini (18. März 2011)

Zudem merkt man, wenn man sich ein bisschen mit der Konsole beschäftigt hat, recht schnell, dass man damit in den meisten Fällen wesentlich schneller und effizienter arbeiten kann als mit der Maus und der grafischen Oberfläche. Und dass Linux transparenter ist. Und dass man sein System extrem an die eigenen Gewohnheiten und den Einsatzzweck anpassen kann. Und dass Software in der Regel viel leichter auf dem neusten Stand zu halten ist als bei Windows. Und dass die Hardwareleistung längst nicht so hemmungslos für Schnickschnack draufgeht (bei mir sind zur Zeit 1 GB RAM in Gebrauch (Firefox, Thunderbird, Pidgin, XChat, Amarok, diverse Konsolenfenster...). Und dass man vielleicht merkt, dass ich ziemlich überzeugt davon bin 
Aber wie Bauer87 schon richtig sagte - aus Kostengründen solltest du dich nicht dafür entscheiden. Dann landest du nämlich ziemlich schnell an dem "das funktioniert bei Windows aber anders"-Punkt. Ohne Umgewöhnung geht da nix.

MfG Jimini


----------



## riedochs (21. März 2011)

Die Umgewöhnung von Windows zu Linux ist schwieriger als in die andere Richtung. Gerade das Fehlen der Laufwerksbuchstaben scheint vielen am Anfang Probleme zu machen.


----------



## klaerchen (21. März 2011)

Unterm Strich: Linux - im Allgemeinen - ist für Anfänger für mich, keine Alternative zu Windows. Viele Programme und auch Hardware funktionieren (noch) nicht.


----------



## Jimini (21. März 2011)

Welche Programme und welche Hardware sind das denn? Evtl. kann man dir mit Alternativen aushelfen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## klaerchen (21. März 2011)

Ich meinte das "im Allgemeinen". Also nicht nur auf mich bezogen. 
Alternativen gibt's zu meinen Sachen eh nicht, da habe ich mich informiert.


----------



## Bauer87 (21. März 2011)

klaerchen schrieb:


> Unterm Strich: Linux ist für Anfänger keine Alternative zu Windows. Viele Programme und auch Hardware funktionieren (noch) nicht.


Das ist in der Form grundfalsch. Wenn du noch keine Erfahrung mit Windows hat, ist der Umgang mit Linux tendenziell einfacher zu erlernen als der mit Windows. Das Problem beginnt erst dann, wenn man seine eingefahrenen Windows-Verhaltensweisen weiter verwenden möchte, damit aber nicht mehr ans Ziel kommt. Hardware funktioniert oft besser als unter Windows: Vor allem muss man keine Treiber installieren – das ist für Anfänger schon eine riesige Erleichterung. (Man sollte ohnehin nicht jeden Schrott kaufen, wo 95% der Hardware vom Windows-Treiber in Software emuliert wird. Wenn man sich vorher informiert oder in einem Fachgeschäft kauft, gibt es da nichts zu befürchten.) Und wenn man sich noch keinen Fuhrpark an Windows-Programmen zugelegt hat und sich dementsprechend auch hier noch an nichts gebunden hat, gibt es hier für den normalen User auch keine Probleme. (Normale User brauchen eh meist nur nen Browser, ein Office-Programm und ne einfache Bildbearbeitung für ihre Digicam. Und das ist ja eh alles vorinstalliert.)

Dementsprechend: Linux ist nicht Windows. Wenn du jahrelang in Deutschland auf der rechten Seite gefahren bist, wird es dir komisch (gar schwierig) vorkommen, in England auf der linken zu fahren. Deutlich einfacher ist aber wohl keine Variante. Wirklich problematisch wird dann, wenn du mit deinem deutschen Auto nach England fährst.


----------



## Jimini (21. März 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wenn du jahrelang in Deutschland auf der rechten Seite gefahren bist, wird es dir komisch (gar schwierig) vorkommen, in England auf der linken zu fahren. Deutlich einfacher ist aber wohl keine Variante. Wirklich problematisch wird dann, wenn du mit deinem deutschen Auto nach England fährst.


 
Klasse Vergleich 

MfG Jimini


----------



## klaerchen (21. März 2011)

@Bauer87
Wenn die Ansprüche gering sind, dann hast Du recht. Spielen geht zu 99% nicht. Von 3D-Anwendungen hab' ich bisher auch nur wenig gehört - Woran liegt's?
Und noch 'ne kurze Frage weil Du sagts "man muß keine Treiber installieren": Steinberg CC121 - läuft der ohne Treiber unter Linux?


----------



## Jimini (21. März 2011)

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass Linux geringe Ansprüche voraussetzt. Ich bezeichne mich zumindest als fortgeschrittenen User und nutze seit Jahren ausschließlich Linux, da Windows meinen Ansprüchen (Sicherheit, einfache Konfigurierbarkeit und Softwareverwaltung, vor allem aber Flexibilität) nicht mehr genügte. Was du wahrscheinlich meinst, sind einfach sehr spezielle Ansprüche. Ich beispielsweise kann mir eine (private) Nutzung von Windows absolut nicht mehr vorstellen, da die Softwareverwaltung verglichen mit Linux einfach der Horror schlechthin ist.

Spielen funktioniert teilweise erstaunlich gut. Aber du hast Recht, die meisten Spiele lassen sich nur mit Einschränkungen unter Linux betreiben, da diese in aller Regel für Windows entwickelt werden. Genauso verhält es sich mit bestimmten Spezialanwendungen, zu denen ich Render- ebenso wie CAD- oder Bildbearbeitungsprogamme (Stichwort Photoshop) zähle. Woran das liegt? Nun, viele Programme, welche für Windows entwickelt werden, werden unter dem Gesichtspunkt produziert, dass man damit Geld verdienen möchte. Da Windows nach wie vor unbestritten das meistgenutzte Betriebssystem ist, versteht es sich von selbst, dass es sich für einen Anbieter proprietärer Software aus finanziellen Gründen nicht lohnt, die Software auf Linux (oder Mac OS) zu portieren. Zumindest Spielehersteller schlagen hier aber immer wieder den richtigen Weg ein, indem sie sich vor allem vom leidigen Direct3D lossagen und auf die offene Schnittstelle OpenGL setzen. So konnte ich WOW, Quake 3 und 4 sowie UT2004 absolut reibungslos unter Linux spielen. 
Natürlich ist es bei der Mainstreamhardware so, dass man normalerweise keine Treiber nachinstallieren muss. Einen solchen Controller würde ich aber eher als "Nischenprodukt" (verglichen mit Eingabegeräten, Netzwerkadaptern, Grafik- und Soundkarten) bezeichnen.

Wie du siehst, kann man User bei der Frage "Linux oder Windows?" nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Wer auf Windows-Software angewiesen ist, wird unter Linux nicht glücklich werden. Wer vorrangig spielt, ist mit Windows ebenfalls besser bedient, genauso wie jemand, der "exotische" Hardware nutzt. Aber ich behaupte einfach mal, dass 40% der User problemlos Linux nutzen könnten, wenn da nicht die Gewöhnung an Windows und psychologische Schranken à la "was nix kostet, kann auch nix taugen" oder das mittlerweile überholte Bild von Linux als absolutes Profibetriebssystem ("da muss man alles über die Konsole machen") wären. Früher war das mal so, aber Linux ist extrem gereift. Gerade für die Alltagsaufgaben ist Linux extrem gut geeignet.

Ein schönes Beispiel des Umsteigers ist meine Freundin. Sie nutzte jahrelang Windows, aber nachdem ein Vista-Update ihre Installation zerschoss, installierte ich ihr Kubuntu. Mittlerweile nutzt sie das auf zwei Systemen und ist in der Arbeit mit dem PC wesentlich selbständiger geworden. Kurzum: sie ist mit dem Umstieg wesentlich schneller klargekommen als ich, der jahrelang Windows auf einem recht hohen Level genutzt hat.

MfG Jimini


----------



## klaerchen (21. März 2011)

Eine Grafikkarte, Maus o.ä. ist ein Nischenprodukt? Verstehe ich da was falsch? 

Den Trim-Befehl konnte Ubuntu erst über ein halbes Jahr nach der Veröffentlichung von Windows 7. Und aktuelle Hardware läßt sich einfach nicht so schnell bei Linux nutzen. Für mich ist das eine große Einschränkung.
Es ist leider schade, daß "sogenannte Spezialanwendungen" nicht auch für Linux angeboten werden. Geld kann man doch auch dort verdienen. Aber dreigleisig - neben Windows und OS X - fährt wohl keiner. Aber es hat sich auch schließlich bewährt (und bezahlt).

Tja, wie gesagt für mich taugt es einfach noch nicht. Wer nur surft, schreibt und ein bißchen "malt", für den reicht's

Aber: Welcher Laie blickt den schon bei der Vielzahl von Linux-Versionen durch? Welcher Laie weiß was Kernel sind und weiß ob seine SSD ohne Probleme läuft (meine Themenfrage)?


----------



## Jimini (21. März 2011)

Du hast mich in der Tat falsch verstanden - ich bezeichnete Hardware wie den von dir verlinkten Controller als Nischenprodukt, im Gegensatz zu Grafikkarten, Netzwerkadaptern und Eingabegeräten 

Was das TRIM-Problem angeht, kann ich leider nicht wirklich was dazu sagen, da ich noch keine SSD habe. Laut Google kam TRIM mit Kernel 2.6.33 (Februar 2010), da Ubuntu recht konservativ ist, was Neuerungen angeht, dauert es dort ein bisschen länger, bis neue Features (in den offiziellen Quellen) verfügbar sind. Mac OS 10.6 unterstützt TRIM übrigens bislang noch gar nicht.

Was die Vielzahl an verfügbaren Distributionen angeht, hast du natürlich insofern Recht, als dass es für einen Einsteiger verwirrend sein kann, hier das richtige zu finden. Ähnlich unüberschaubar finde ich aber die Anzahl der Editionen der neueren Windows-Versionen. Generell empfehle ich Leuten, die sich mit Linux auseinandersetzen wollen, folgenden Link DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD. - und dann einfach die Distributionen, die einem zusagen, einfach mal testweise zu installieren oder sich die LiveCD anzuschauen. Kostet ja nix. Andererseits würde ich die TRIM-Unterstützung jetzt nicht unbedingt in den "Laien"-Bereich einordnen.

Zudem ist Ubuntu 10.04 nicht mehr aktuell, seit über 4 Monaten ist bereits 10.10 verfügbar. Aber nichtsdestotrotz ists natürlich doof, wenn ein Feature, welches man sich wünscht, nicht untstützt wird, da gebe ich dir absolut Recht.

MfG Jimini

Edit: dafür bringt beispielsweise der Standard-Gentoo-Kernel (gut möglich, dass das auch im "Vanilla-", also im Standard-Kernel der Fall ist) Unterstützung für einen "Lego Infrared Tower" mit!!!111


----------



## klaerchen (21. März 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Du hast mich in der Tat falsch verstanden - ich bezeichnete Hardware wie den von dir verlinkten Controller als Nischenprodukt, im Gegensatz zu Grafikkarten, Netzwerkadaptern und Eingabegeräten


Hatte ich mir schon gedacht


> Was das TRIM-Problem angeht, kann ich leider nicht wirklich was dazu sagen, da ich noch keine SSD habe. Laut Google kam TRIM mit Kernel 2.6.33 (Februar 2010), da Ubuntu recht konservativ ist, was Neuerungen angeht, dauert es dort ein bisschen länger, bis neue Features (in den offiziellen Quellen) verfügbar sind. Mac OS 10.6 unterstützt TRIM übrigens bislang noch gar nicht.


Und das finde ich leider sehr schade... Auch für Apple-Nutzer


> Was die Vielzahl an verfügbaren Distributionen angeht, hast du natürlich insofern Recht, als dass es für einen Einsteiger verwirrend sein kann, hier das richtige zu finden. Ähnlich unüberschaubar finde ich aber die Anzahl der Editionen der neueren Windows-Versionen. Generell empfehle ich Leuten, die sich mit Linux auseinandersetzen wollen, folgenden Link DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD. - und dann einfach die Distributionen, die einem zusagen, einfach mal testweise zu installieren oder sich die LiveCD anzuschauen. Kostet ja nix.


Die Seite ist echt interessant! Aber welcher Laie käme denn von alleine 'drauf?


> Andererseits würde ich die TRIM-Unterstützung jetzt nicht unbedingt in den "Laien"-Bereich einordnen.


Naja, hast schon recht...


> Zudem ist Ubuntu 10.04 nicht mehr aktuell, seit über 4 Monaten ist bereits 10.10 verfügbar. Aber nichtsdestotrotz ists natürlich doof, wenn ein Feature, welches man sich wünscht, nicht untstützt wird, da gebe ich dir absolut Recht.


Eben!


> Edit: dafür bringt beispielsweise der Standard-Gentoo-Kernel (gut möglich, dass das auch im "Vanilla-", also im Standard-Kernel der Fall ist) Unterstützung für einen "Lego Infrared Tower" mit!!!111


Ich habe leider keine Ahnung was Du meinst...

So, genug Deine Aussage zerpflückt


----------



## Bauer87 (22. März 2011)

klaerchen schrieb:


> Aber: Welcher Laie blickt den schon bei der Vielzahl von Linux-Versionen durch? Welcher Laie weiß was Kernel sind und weiß ob seine SSD ohne Probleme läuft (meine Themenfrage)?


 
Welche Linux-Version (also 2.6.xx) dürfte den Laien nicht interessieren. Welcher Windows-User weiß, welche Version (nicht die Produktnamen!) er benutzt. (Windows 98 war Version 4.10, XP war 5.1, Vista war 6.0 und Sieben ist 6.1.) Dementsprechend interessiert auch nicht, welchen Kernel man benutzt und welche Versionsnummer Programm XY trägt. (Weißt du bei Windows, welche Version der explorer.exe du benutzt?)

Man hat als Anfänger für Linux quasi die Wahl zwischen Ubuntu, PCLinuxOS und SuSe. Das ist jetzt auch nicht mehr als Home Premium, Starter und Home Basic bei Windows. (Zumal man alle Linux-Distros vor der Installation von CD/DVD/USB-Speicher starten und ausprobieren kann.) Das war's. Für die meisten wird daraus dann: Ubuntu besorgen, von USB/DVD booten, Weiter, Ganze Festplatte benutzen oder Windows behalten?, Weiter, Weiter, Benutzernamen und Passwort eingeben, Weiter, Fertig.

Anders sieht es wie gesagt aus, wenn man irgendwelche Spezialhardware für Windows gekauft hat. Hier greift dann der Autovergleich.


----------



## klaerchen (22. März 2011)

Du machst Dir das ein bißchen zu einfach. 
Ein kleines Beispiel:

Windows 7 -> Ubuntu 10.00
_Kernel-Aktuallisierung von Ubuntu_

Windows 7 -> Ubuntu 10.01
_nächste Kernel-Aktuallisierung_

Windows 7 -> Ubuntu 10.02
usw.

Nach außenhin ist bei Ubuntu und Co. immer(!) eine Änderung der Versionnummer zu sehen. Bei Windows sieht man's nur im Inneren.
Es sein denn ein "Service Pack" meldet sich an, wie z.B. Windows 7 SP1 usw. Aber diese Anzahl hält sich in Grenzen. Für einen Laien ist dies noch sehr überschaubar.

Des weiteren gibt's ja noch Ubuntus "LTS"-Versionen (long term support). Da steht man wieder vor der Frage: neu und kurzzeitige Unterstützung oder älter und etwas langfristiges.

Es tut mir leid, aber das ist ehrlich gesagt ein Wust.


----------



## Bauer87 (22. März 2011)

Hm? Es gibt nur zwei Versionen im Jahr. Die heißen jeweils einfach verständlich „Ubuntu JJ.MM“. Wenn man immer brav alle Updates installiert, wird auch dieses Update automatisch geladen. Das ist etwa so, als wäre Windows Vista per Windows Update zu Windows 7 geworden. Von Kernel-Aktualisierungen merkt man im Grunde gar nichts – außer, dass man nach der Installation des Updates hingewiesen wird, dass man zum Fertigstellen neu starten sollte. (Läuft quasi so, wie ein Servicepack bei Windows.)


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

Die Kernel-Versionen haben mit den Versionsnummern der Distributionen nichts zu tun, da die Distributionen nicht direkt an einen bestimmten Kernel gebunden sind. Die einzelnen Versionen kennzeichnen sich dadurch, dass das "Komplettpaket" der Software auf einem anderen Stand ist. Ubuntu beispielsweise bringt ja nicht nur das eigentliche Betriebssystem mit, sondern massig Software von Drittanbietern (Firefox, Thunderbird, Pidgin...). Siehe hierzu https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/Ubuntu#Versionstabelle
Den Long Term Support brauchen Privatanwender meines Erachtens nicht wirklich, da diese sich eigentlich nicht an eine bestimmte Version halten müssen (im Gegensatz zu Windows kostet es ja nichts, hier über viele Jahre hinweg auf dem neusten Stand zu bleiben).
Eine Distribution aussuchen, aktuellste Version runterladen, installieren, regelmäßig Updates fahren, fertig 

MfG Jimini


----------



## klaerchen (22. März 2011)

Das sind schon zwei mehr als bei Microsofts Betriebssystemen. Und wer weiß schon das die Versionszahlen bei Ubuntu etwas mit dem Veröffentlichungsjahr/-monat zu tun haben... 
Welche Version würdest Du empfehlen, die neuste oder die am lägsten unterstützte?
Und: Werden Updates bei Ubuntu automatisch durchgeführt oder prinzipiell manuell?


----------



## klaerchen (22. März 2011)

@Jimini

Okay, Frage(n) schon beantwortet


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

Du kritisierst hoffentlich nicht, dass das Ubuntu-Team jährlich zwei neue Versionen released *g*
Letztendlich kommt das ja dem User zugute - er lädt sich die aktuellste runter und kann sie nutzen. Ist irgendwo ja praktischer, als nach der Installation erstmal alles updaten zu müssen, oder? Mich zumindest nervts beim Aufsetzen von Windows, dass ich erstmal längere Zeit mit den Updates beschäftigt bin. 
Sowas kommt am Rande bemerkt auch Problemen wie der TRIM-Geschichte zugute 

Wie sich die Versionsnummern zusammensetzen, ist ja eigentlich wurst. Ich persönlich kenne es so, dass das Produkt umso neuer ist, je höher die Versionsnummer ist 
Die Updates kannst du prinzipiell auch automatisch durchführen lassen, was ich allerdings nicht empfehlen würde (auch bei Windows nicht). Bei wichtigen Updates wird man allerdings gesondert benachrichtigt, soweit ich weiß. Aber die Updates laufen ohnehin sehr schnell durch, das tut nicht weh, wenn man zwischendurch mal alles auf den neusten Stand bringt.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: so kompliziert, wie du es darstellst, ist es bei Weitem nicht: ich habe mal nach "ubuntu herunterladen" gegoogelt, der erste Link war Downloads , wo alles erklärt ist.


----------



## klaerchen (22. März 2011)

@Jimini
Zu "PS":

Die Seite hatte ich als Grundlage meines Beispiels gewählt. Bei Windows würde man nicht vor solch eine Wahl gestellt


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

Stimmt. Denn Microsoft ist interessiert daran, dass die Leute ihr Betriebssystem nicht möglich lange nutzen, sondern sich immer die neuste Version kaufen. Einfacher als wie auf der Seite dargestellt geht es aber wirklich nicht mehr. Zudem können Einsteiger auf den Link "Erstanwender" (mittig) klicken, da folgen Erklärungen. Ich verstehe ja, wenn du von Linux nicht überzeugt bist, aber so langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, du stellst dich dümmer als du bist (womit ich dich nicht als dumm bezeichnen will!) 

MfG Jimini

P.S.: das ist übrigens Microsofts Seite, wo man, wie ich finde, sehr wohl vor eine Wahl gestellt wird http://windows.microsoft.com/de-de/windows7/products/compare


----------



## floric (1. April 2011)

Mal so: Ich nutze immer die neuste Version - (also jetzt bis Ende April oder so) 10.10.
Bei Windows hätte ich mir für 80 Euro Windows 7 kaufen müssen, Ubuntu ist immer umsonst und reicht mir völlig aus (Blender, Thunderbird + Chrome ).
Da ich bald auch eine SSD kaufen möchte, habe ich auch wegen dem Trim-Befehl gegoogled und es scheint keine Probleme zu geben mit einem neuen Kernel. Also laufe ich dann mit 10.10/11.04, 64bit und später einer SSD. Bei Windows zahlt man 64bit und SSD-Support mit...
Für mich war der Umstieg früher auch schwer, aber mit Hilfe eines Freundes und ubuntuusers.de ist es kein Problem.


----------

